# The New Pope



## Ivan (Apr 19, 2005)

It's Ratzinger.


----------



## Robin (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> It's Ratzinger.



That's "Rat-zinger!"



r.


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 19, 2005)

I know I have been on a tangent lately vindicating Greg Bahnsen against AAPC and RefCat charges, but I thought his comments on Papism were to the point, just in case anybody thought he was in cahoots with the above two groups:

This is taken from his sermon, The Road to Rome: Was the Reformation Right?"



> I grant you the Pope is a pretty nice guy. I could probably go to a ball game with him. But when he puts on that mitre and offers again Christ as a sacrifice on the Mass, *he is my sworn-enemy, now and forever, unless God grants him repentance*.



So much for ecumenicity.


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> I know I have been on a tangent lately vindicating Greg Bahnsen against AAPC and RefCat charges, but I thought his comments on Papism were to the point, just in case anybody thought he was in cahoots with the above two groups:
> 
> This is taken from his sermon, The Road to Rome: Was the Reformation Right?"
> ...



I listened to that sermon. He did a good job.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Apr 19, 2005)

Pope Benedict XVI:

"Joseph Ratzinger was born in Marktl am Inn, in Bavaria, the son of a police officer who was staunchly anti-Nazi. In 1937 Ratzinger's father retired and settled in the town of Traunstein. When Ratzinger turned 14 in 1941, he was required by law to join the Hitler Youth , but according to his biographer John Allen he was not an enthusiastic member. In 1943, at the age of 16 he was, along with the rest of his class, drafted into the Flak or anti-aircraft corps, responsible for the guarding of a BMW plant outside Munich. He was then sent for basic infantry training and was posted to Hungary, where he worked setting up anti-tank defences until he deserted in April 1944 (an offence punishable by death). In 1945 he was briefly held in an Allied POW camp. By June he was released, and he and his brother (Georg) entered a Catholic seminary. On June 29, 1951, they were ordained by Cardinal Faulhaber of Munich. His dissertation (1953) was on Saint Augustine, his Habilitationsschrift (second dissertation) on Saint Bonaventure.

Ratzinger speaks ten languages and has received seven honorary doctorate degrees. He is an accomplished pianist with a preference for Beethoven.

He is the eighth German pope. At 78, Ratzinger is only two years short of the 80-year age limit on popes.

In April, 2005, he was identified as one of the 100 most influential people in the world by Time Magazine."


SOURCE


----------



## Bryan (Apr 19, 2005)

> I listened to that sermon. He did a good job.





Bryan
SDG


----------



## pastorway (Apr 19, 2005)

quoting James White:



> Joseph Ratzinger, the chief theologian of the Roman Church, architect of the central document of Vatican II, the man behind so much of the theological documents of John Paul II, has been elected Pope, taking the name of Benedict XVI. Surely, the election of Ratzinger, at age 78, follows the normal "routine," and signals a "staying of the course" theologically.



and 



> I will surely be watching with interest. Ratzinger would be quite the choice. You do realize that he heads up the modern incarnation of the Inquisition, yes? Not quite the organization it once was, but that would be ironic, to be sure.




http://aomin.org


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 19, 2005)

hitler youth no suprise here ........


----------



## kevin.carroll (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> I know I have been on a tangent lately vindicating Greg Bahnsen against AAPC and RefCat charges, but I thought his comments on Papism were to the point, just in case anybody thought he was in cahoots with the above two groups:
> 
> This is taken from his sermon, The Road to Rome: Was the Reformation Right?"
> ...



Or being bliblical for that matter. See Ephesians 6:12. They are not our enemies more than any other unbeliever. They are our mission.


----------



## kevin.carroll (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> hitler youth no suprise here ........



Being in the Hitler Jugend means nothing. All GErman childeren were at that time. It was compulsory.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kevin.carroll_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> ...


----------



## kevin.carroll (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by kevin.carroll_
> ...



It might be, but I stand by it.


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 19, 2005)

He's not really the new pope because he's been running the vatican and operating JP2s strings for 2 years now.

I would like to say something nice about Mr. Ratzinger. He's a beer drinker and I believe he would uphold the Augsburg Purity Laws. I hope the fact that he's the antichrist doesn't change his attitude toward beer.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> He's not really the new pope because he's been running the vatican and operating JP2s strings for 2 years now.
> 
> I would like to say something nice about Mr. Ratzinger. He's a beer drinker and I believe he would uphold the Augsburg Purity Laws. I hope the fact that he's the antichrist doesn't change his attitude toward beer.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 19, 2005)

"But while I sat and drank beer with Philip and Amsdorf, God dealt the papacy a mighty blow." 

- Martin Luther


----------



## kevin.carroll (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> He's not really the new pope because he's been running the vatican and operating JP2s strings for 2 years now.
> 
> I would like to say something nice about Mr. Ratzinger. He's a beer drinker and I believe he would uphold the Augsburg Purity Laws. I hope the fact that he's the antichrist doesn't change his attitude toward beer.



I'm not convinced on the pope = The Antichrist thing, but I'll  your beer observations...


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> ...




That's only proof that what goes INTO a man doesn't defile him!


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 19, 2005)

(Whispering to Pastor Keven)

(I'm not convinced he's the antichrist either but I labelled him that to create an absurd balance in my joke for the sake of heightening the humor factor. Don't tell the others.)

Nothing to see here, move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> (Whispering to Pastor Keven)
> 
> (I'm not convinced he's the antichrist either but I labelled him that to create an absurd balance in my joke for the sake of heightening the humor factor. Don't tell the others.)
> ...



Here's an article from Ian Paisley that convinced me:


Does Not The Likeness Fit? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The numerical value of the Pope's title on his golden crown at his public coronation, namely 'VICARIVS FILII DEI is that remarkable number 666. 
Dr. Ian R. K. Paisley 

Does not the likeness which Paul has produced fit exactly the Popes of Rome? 

The features are all vividly predicted, sharply cut, that there is no difficulty whatsoever in detecting the Antichrist whose image they represent. Paul did not paint at random. His is no vague sketch that could fit loosely on any system of error that would arise to deceive the world. Paul is drawing the picture of some grand, sharply-featured, long-lived, daringly wicked and fearfully blasphemous confederacy which under 'the mask of Christianity' will seek to destroy true Christianity from the face of the earth. AND HOW WELL ROME HAS SUCCEEDED AND IS SUCCEEDING. 

The Pope has erected his throne in the Christian temple; he has usurped all the titles and functions of Christ; he claims to mediate between God and man; he says he holds the keys of hell and death. He has commanded to abstain from meats; he has forbidden to marry, he has vested his priests in purple and scarlet and fine linen and decked them with gold and silver and precious stones. He has made war with the saints and drunk the blood of the martyrs. He has put his foot on the neck of Kings and pronounced himself as Infallible as God. He says he is the Vicar of Christ, the Substitute of Christ on earth. 

We confront this man and with God's Holy Word in our hands we indict him thus - 'Thou art the Antichrist.' 

'Let who will cringe and bow before thee; let who will patch anew thy vizor which begins to wax thread-bare and to permit the horrid features that lurk beneath it to shine through; let who will palliate thy crimes, and deny that ever thou didst persecute, and though simulating the meekness and innocence of the lamb, art a ravening wolf. Let who will befriend thee in the arrogant and blasphemous claims thou art still putting forth, we say of thee, Thou art he of whom Paul in old time, writing by the Holy Ghost, spoke. Hear what he called thee! He named thee, 'The Man of Sin,' and 'Son of Perdition.' 

Behold upon his tiara these Latin words carefully preserved down through the ages. 

VICARIVS FILII DEI 

God has told us. 

'Here is wisdom. Let him that hath understanding count the number of the beast: for it is the number of a man: and his number is Six hundred threescore and six.' Revelation 13:18. 

Now certain Roman characters have numerical values. 

I=1; V=5; X=10; L=50; C=100; D=500. 

Now let us count the number of the man at the Vatican. God has told us to do it. 

V = 5 F = -- D = 500 
I = 1 I = 1 E = -- 
C = 100 L = 50 I = 1 
A = -- I = 1 
R = -- I = 1 
I = 1 
V = 5 
S = -- 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

112 + 53 + 501 = 666 

So the numerical value of the Pope's title on his golden crown at his public coronation, namely 'VICARIVS FILII DEI is that remarkable number 666. 

The pope is the antichrist. It is clearly demonstrated from SCRIPTURE, HISTORY, - AND FROM HIS OWN LIPS.


----------



## Myshkin (Apr 19, 2005)

What is the story behind the name changes of incoming popes? I am unfamiliar with the history and reasoning behind this.

How and why does Karol Watjola (spelling?) become John Paul, and Ratzinger become Benedict?

Last time I heard the name Benedict it was in highschool history, referring to a traitor.......

What does James White mean by saying Ratzinger is the head of a modern inquisition? Is Ratzinger trying to darken that black eye on the church even more?


----------



## kevin.carroll (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> (Whispering to Pastor Keven)
> 
> (I'm not convinced he's the antichrist either but I labelled him that to create an absurd balance in my joke for the sake of heightening the humor factor. Don't tell the others.)
> ...





My problem is I'm probably still suffering from latent dispensationalism and don't recognize it. I just have a hard time reconciling everything the Bible says about Antichrist with the pope.


----------



## kevin.carroll (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reformingstudent_
> Here's an article from Ian Paisley that convinced me:



Numerology isn't very compelling as it has been used to identify Nero, various popes, and Ronald Wilson Reagan (6 letters in each name).

I'm surprised Paisley missed a *glaringly* obvious point: if John was thinking of numerology, he was writing in (and, therefore thinking of) Greek, not Latin. You simply can't combine the two. So I would be looking for some numerological point in Greek and not on the Pope's mitre.

On a lighter note, my second son was born with a strage "Gorbachev-ish" (another popular Antichrist pic) birthmark on his forehead. One time, shortly after his birth, we were at a grocery store and I scanned his forehead...just to see...My wife failed to see the humor in the situation.


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kevin.carroll_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Reformingstudent_
> ...



I know too many people who identify Nero as the Antichrist simply because of numerology. It can be vain.


----------



## turmeric (Apr 19, 2005)

Ratzinger used to be called "God's Rottweiler" and I don't think he's starting the Inquisition again, he's just head of what still exists from it. He was the Chairman of Dogma or something like that.

Get it - Dogma - Rottweiler?


----------



## Augusta (Apr 19, 2005)

The end-times insanity is already starting.






Newsmax article


----------



## tfelice (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAS_
> What is the story behind the name changes of incoming popes? I am unfamiliar with the history and reasoning behind this.
> 
> How and why does Karol Watjola (spelling?) become John Paul, and Ratzinger become Benedict?



The Popes choose their name based on who they wish to honor or represent in their office. For example John Paul I chose the name because he wanted to continue the work of John XXIII and Paul VI. John Paul II wanted the same. 

Interestingly enough Benedict XVI wrote an encyclical letter regarding the punishment of heretics (that's us Protestants). Quoting from it:

_if at any time he should fly to a place of protection, ought to be dragged forth from it, AS OFTEN AS PROOF SUFFICIENT FOR THE TORTURE COULD BE HAD_

I'm wondering if Benedict XVII will be reinstituing the practice of torture early on or will he wait to get his feet wet?


----------



## Robin (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kevin.carroll_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> ...



I'll stand by Rev. Carroll, too. Theonomy is at the root of the FV movement --- gasp! Like it or not...that's where it leads to. (As much as I like Bahnsen.)



Robin


----------



## Me Died Blue (Apr 20, 2005)

I don't really know where you're going with that, but nothing at all was being discussed about theonomy...the issue was over the nature of the Pope as our "enemy" or not.


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 20, 2005)

YES! Hal Lindsey has NOT disappointed. He's going to be on the Joseph Farrah show today discussing how Benedict fulfills the prophecy of the writings of Malachy, no NOT Malachi!, Malachy. (Hal is probably not to keen on the doctrine of sola scriptura.)

Anyway, tune in and listen and you might get to hear a real flying saucer when it comes to pick Hal up after the show.

(Pastor Kevin, you scanned your son's forehead. That is rich! We need to meet.)


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 20, 2005)

> What is the story behind the name changes of incoming popes? I am unfamiliar with the history and reasoning behind this.




The first pope to change his name was John II in 533. Believe it or not, his name at birth was Mercury! He couldn't very well keep the name of a pagan Roman god, (though we protest-ants are thinking "why not?") so he changed his name. There was actually a pope who was born Peter who changed his name to Sergius for obvious reasons.

So the answer to your question is, the pope changes his name for the same reason Robert Zimmerman changed his to Bob Dylan - for the business.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tfelice_
> Interestingly enough Benedict XVI wrote an encyclical letter regarding the punishment of heretics (that's us Protestants). Quoting from it:
> 
> _if at any time he should fly to a place of protection, ought to be dragged forth from it, AS OFTEN AS PROOF SUFFICIENT FOR THE TORTURE COULD BE HAD_
> ...



Just to clarify, I think you mean that Benedict XV wrote the encyclical letter. The new Pope is Benedict XVI.

It is interesting to note that there have also been three anti-popes in history with the name Benedict. 

Pope Benedict


----------



## tfelice (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> I don't really know where you're going with that, but nothing at all was being discussed about theonomy...the issue was over the nature of the Pope as our "enemy" or not.



Absolutely he is our enemy. He is a liar and deceiver. He persecutes the church and has done so since the inception of the papacy. He promotes a false gospel. He has openly declared war on Protestants. 

Liberal protestantism embraces the Pope. Neo-evangelicals embrace the Pope. So much of what calls itself Christian does not hold the historic Protestant position, but instead mocks it by calling Romanists "separated brethren". Rome does not only has 1 billion adherents worldwide, but many willing accomplices in the so called "Evangelical community" and those of us who verbally reject the papacy are vilified as being intolerant.

J. A. Wylies "The Papacy is the Antichrist" is the best essay concerning the identity of the Papacy as Antichrist. For those that have not read that I would urge you to do so.

http://www.historicism.net/readingmaterials/thepapacy.pdf


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 20, 2005)

wonder if they'll ever get another female pope in :bigsmile:....lol


----------



## kevin.carroll (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> wonder if they'll ever get another female pope in :bigsmile:....lol



I'd look for a female Archbishop of Canterbury first.


----------



## tfelice (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kevin.carroll_
> I'd look for a female Archbishop of Canterbury first.



I'd guess a sodomite one would probably be first.


----------



## Jonathan (Apr 20, 2005)

That article by Paisley: one point of disagreement so far with me. However, one thing that I still am kinda wondering about (probably should be its own topic); the verse says *Let him that hath understanding count the number of the beast:*_ for it is the number of a man; and his number is Six hundred threescore and six. _


----------



## Robin (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kevin.carroll_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> ...



Anybody hear about the pink smoke demonstration the nuns did during the vigil? We can only hope the feminist equation keeps Pope Benedict busy.

R.


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> wonder if they'll ever get another female pope in :bigsmile:....lol



It'll never happen....if they did, people might start to identify the pope as the Antichrist! 



Just kidding


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 20, 2005)

Well, she could just pose as a man like the first female pope did...

(I know, everyone is going to think I'm smoking something)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Well, she could just pose as a man like the first female pope did...
> 
> (I know, everyone is going to think I'm smoking something)



Pope Joan I!


----------



## turmeric (Apr 20, 2005)

> _I'd guess a sodomite one would probably be first. _


_

Are you sure that would be a first?_


----------



## tfelice (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> 
> 
> > _I'd guess a sodomite one would probably be first. _
> ...


_

_


----------



## Augusta (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> 
> 
> > _I'd guess a sodomite one would probably be first. _
> ...


_

Meg you are a crack up!!










wonder if they'll ever get another female pope in ....lol

Click to expand...


I thought you said ANOTHER. You learn something new everyday. 


[Edited on 4-21-2005 by Augusta]_


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> ...



Cool, someone who knows their "weird events" in Church History!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Augusta_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, truely an embarrassing event for the RCC. The feminists should be proud...gag!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



So the question then, is would she be a Popess, or a "potpourri"?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 21, 2005)

This article says "popess" http://www.usnews.com/usnews/doubleissue/mysteries/pope.htm


[Edited on 4-21-2005 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kevin.carroll_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> ...



Just because the higher eschelons of the RCC is my enemy does not mean that I hate them. I pray and ache and weep over the average laymen--he doesn't know the darkness he is in and I know that there are some in the RCC who have despaired over ever being good enough and end up in confusion. 

[Edited on 4--21-05 by Draught Horse]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Apr 21, 2005)

> Or being bliblical for that matter. See Ephesians 6:12. They are not our enemies more than any other unbeliever. They are our mission.



So am I to understand you hold the Apostle Paul guilty for the words *"As regards the gospel, they are enemies of God for your sake."* in reference to the ethnic Jews of his time, being enemies of the gospel (as the Papacy is)?

I believe an apology is in order, for bringing a false accusation and charge against a deceased saint and elder, that he was not "biblical" on this issue.


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 22, 2005)

Calm down brother Gabe, there is a distinction to be made between the enemies of God and our enemies. We don't know who the enemies of God are. I was once an enemy of God but still believers preached the gospel to me and prayed for me. We are to love OUR and God's enemies because we don't know who the goats are. We are to treat everyone better than they deserve (Rom 12). 

So I think you're being a bit harsh here. I agree that the Pope and the RCC represent a system that is against the gospel, but the individuals in the RCC including the pope need our prayers of intercession. In my humble opinion


----------



## blhowes (Apr 22, 2005)

I was just curious, in your part of the world, what kind of coverage the new pope has been getting in the newspapers, etc. He's getting 'good' coverage in my area. In one paper, his picture pretty much filled the entire front page...and, of course, he was bending down to touch the heads (or bless or whatever) of two cute little children. Nice PR.

[Edited on 4-22-2005 by blhowes]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 22, 2005)

the news here can't get enough of him....lots of catholics here...and judging by the way the news anchors act, they must be catholic...puke!


----------



## blhowes (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> the news here can't get enough of him....lots of catholics here...and judging by the way the news anchors act, they must be catholic...puke!


I'd guess that near most big cities, or wherever there's a large catholic population, there'd be the same type of coverage. It'd be interesting to hear from those from not-so-catholic areas (if they exist) what the coverage is like. 

I find it amazing how quickly 'everybody' exalts this man, since before the previous pope died I'd imagine the man was pretty much an unknown person to the majority. (I'm sure he was well known to those in the catholic hierarchy, but I'm thinking of your average Joe/Josephine blow on the street). Its quite a phenomenon.

[Edited on 4-22-2005 by blhowes]


----------



## kevin.carroll (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> So am I to understand you hold the Apostle Paul guilty for the words *"As regards the gospel, they are enemies of God for your sake."* in reference to the ethnic Jews of his time, being enemies of the gospel (as the Papacy is)?



Nope. Reread the thread. The issue is not enmity with God. All believers are at enmity with God. The issue is enmity with the Church. Paul wept over his lost countrymen (as DraughtHorse mentioned he does over the lost). My only point was that the fact that the RCC (or any other group of unbelievers) is in opposition to the gospel ought not necessarily mean that we are hostile towards them. In fact, such an attitude is patently unbiblical.



> I believe an apology is in order, for bringing a false accusation and charge against a deceased saint and elder, that he was not "biblical" on this issue.



Well you are certainly welcome to your opinion. I have no idea who you think I was accusing of anything. I suspect you haven't read the thread. Or if you have, you probably should have asked me for clarification before making your own accusation.

But I won't ask you to apologize.


----------



## kevin.carroll (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> Calm down brother Gabe, there is a distinction to be made between the enemies of God and our enemies. We don't know who the enemies of God are. I was once an enemy of God but still believers preached the gospel to me and prayed for me. We are to love OUR and God's enemies because we don't know who the goats are. We are to treat everyone better than they deserve (Rom 12).
> 
> So I think you're being a bit harsh here. I agree that the Pope and the RCC represent a system that is against the gospel, but the individuals in the RCC including the pope need our prayers of intercession. In my humble opinion



 My point exactly. Thank you for articulating it so well.


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 22, 2005)

Paddy had his elbows locked firmly on the bar and continued to down one pint after another until there was nothing at all left to control his tongue. Suddenly he raised himself up and called out, "The pope is a dope!".

Within moments the O'Mally twins rose from their table, crossed the floor and pounced on old Paddy. They knocked him back and forth for a bit and then mercifully let him fall to the floor.
After a good 45 minutes went by, Paddy slowly climbed back up onto his stool where he again locked his elbows onto the bar ledge. 

O'toole moved in beside him and whispered, "Paddy, didn't ya know the O'Mally's were catholic. "Aye", answered Paddy, "I did... but I didn't realize the pope was."


----------



## john_Mark (Apr 22, 2005)

*Ratzinger gives Protestant the eucharist*

There is an article on Christianitytoday.com stating that the then Cardinal Ratzinger gave Br. Roger of the Taize community the eucharist during the mass for JPII's funeral. Looks like he gave it to others as well.




> Almost unnoticed by the world's media looking for sensations at the memorial service for John Paul II, Ratzinger quietly communed Brother Roger Schutz, the Swiss Protestant pastor and founder of the vibrant ecumenical community in TaizÃ©, France.
> 
> Benedict XVI, arguably the foremost Catholic theologian of our time, has always been an ecumenist, though never a fuzzy one. If he gives the Sacrament to a member of another Christian church"”and Schutz was not the only one"”he makes it abundantly clear he consider this person a fellow member of the mystical Body of Christ, which is the Church.



I've read from so much from internet RC apologists that if a protestant attends mass and takes the eucharist he is brining condemnation upon himself. Which I believe is easliy found in RC teachings. Now we have the new pope going against his own churches ordinances which have been in place for 2000 years. :bigsmile: I am sure there are many explantions....there always is.


----------



## D. Paul (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm not sure where thsi Q fits since the Pope has made his way into several threads now, but I keep reading and hearing how Ratzinger...OK, BenedictXVI...is going to be very concerned with ecumenism.
Quote:
He will "work to strengthen Christian unity and improve ties with other faiths." 

Since when have they ever been concerned with anything other tahn bringing "Christians" back to the Mother CHurch? Since when are other "faiths" to be coddled?

The Pope also says hsi primary task is to reunify all Christians and to continue "an open and sincere dialogue" with other religions. YET, his 2000 document, 
_Dominus Iesus_ outlined the Catholic Church as the exclusive road to salvation and angered Protestants, Jews, Muslims and other non-Christians. (Columbus Dispatch, THurs. April 21 pg. A9)

Strange indeed.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (May 3, 2005)

I cannot take lightly someone bringing false accusations against a _deceased_ saint. That's all. If I misunderstand your point, then I believe you misunderstand mine, and you certainly misunderstand the late Dr. Bahnsen.


----------



## turmeric (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> I cannot take lightly someone bringing false accusations against a _deceased_ saint. That's all. If I misunderstand your point, then I believe you misunderstand mine, and you certainly misunderstand the late Dr. Bahnsen.



Goodness, I thought you were defending the Apostle Paul!


----------

